# Tren E - first time advice



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi chaps,

Have been reading over a lot of old threads regarding Tren e as i have been considering it for my next cycle.

Only been on the dark side for a year and 1/2 and have used deca, test en and dbol on several occasions before but never used tren - it seems to be the big boys choice, although i aint slating deca in any way, love the stuff, just going for the leaner muscle look this time round 

so, really looking for a beggining point advice from all you guys who have used it.

Usual starter questions as follows,

1, what was your first cycle with tren e ( dosage, ratio with test etc ) ?

2, how long of a cycle would be recomended ?

3, also, which test did you use with it ?

4, even any advice on the major differences/benifits between Tren's would be appreciated - have read a good amount over the past couple of months about "acetate and enanthate - the one im considering " but always on the hunt for simplified explenasions.

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Hi mate I am in the same boat and intend to start mine tomorrow have a look here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/138476-starter-dose-tren-e.html


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

300mggood strtin dose

8+ wks 10wks is better

Staked with test any long ester or a multi ester


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

My first cycle of tren e i front loaded at 700mg a week for 2 weeks then down to 600mg a week. It kicked in after around 12 days and i couldn't sleep for **** really bad tren insomnia i was running in with test e at 1000mg. I dropped the tren to 400mg a week and after the blood levels evened out i could finally sleep again after weeks of sleepless nights. Moral of the story start very low with tren e as the sides will take a while to go away even if you stop completely. I would say 12 weeks would be ideal i would use any long estered test with it either cyp or enanthate would be fine. I am still using the tren now at 400mg a week with 750 test and gaining well been using it for 14 weeks going to use the rest up that i have so will probably be 20 in total (not recommending you do this im just an abuser).


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok before i start i will warn you i have NO experience using it, but i will just tell you as much as i know from what knowledge i have gained from this board over the last few months.

The dosage of tren usually varies depending on which you use, for tren enanthate dosage varies from 150-300mg a week whereas tren acetate dosages ranges from 100-300mg a week but requires daily injection whereas enanthate requires a weekly injection. This is due to the different esters in the AAS, the difference means that when using Tren A it is a fast acting ester which means you will start seeing results quicker and i don't think it is as toxic on the liver (dont quote me on that). Tren E however is a long lasting ester which means you only have to inject once a week but means results will start to show later on in the cycle.

The safe ratio between tren and test is as the following i think: Test x 2=Tren so for example if using 150mg of Tren a week use at least 300mg of Test a week.

As for side effects tren is very potent hence stronger sides, these vairy from the usual to chronicly fvcked up dreams to night sweats so many things happen whilst running it, but it does deliver dramat results.

Some of this may not be 100% spot on but its what information i have gathered and as far as i know its correct, if you do decide to run tren good luck with it and hope it delievers what you expect.


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

ballie said:


> Hi mate I am in the same boat and intend to start mine tomorrow have a look here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/138476-starter-dose-tren-e.html


Thanks matey will have a good read over this too, god knows how i missed that thread :confused1:

keep me posted on your progress buddy - i aint starting my cycle untill sept (get holiday out the way first) so will be keen to see how you get on


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

energize17 said:


> 300mggood strtin dose
> 
> 8+ wks 10wks is better
> 
> Staked with test any long ester or a multi ester


Sounds like a good start off point mate thanks, how much test would you recomend stacking with this ???


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Keezobol said:


> Sounds like a good start off point mate thanks, how much test would you recomend stacking with this ???


I think you will find most say x 2 test to tren, so if you go in at 300mg tren you want 600mg test


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

Merouria said:


> My first cycle of tren e i front loaded at 700mg a week for 2 weeks then down to 600mg a week. It kicked in after around 12 days and i couldn't sleep for **** really bad tren insomnia i was running in with test e at 1000mg. I dropped the tren to 400mg a week and after the blood levels evened out i could finally sleep again after weeks of sleepless nights. Moral of the story start very low with tren e as the sides will take a while to go away even if you stop completely. I would say 12 weeks would be ideal i would use any long estered test with it either cyp or enanthate would be fine. I am still using the tren now at 400mg a week with 750 test and gaining well been using it for 14 weeks going to use the rest up that i have so will probably be 20 in total (not recommending you do this im just an abuser).


Thanks bud, will keep all that in mind - thats huge amounts compared to what im thinking of but your obviously well experienced with gear ! 

"not recommending you do this im just an abuser" - cracking comment !! :lol:


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

ballie said:


> I think you will find most say x 2 test to tren, so if you go in at 300mg tren you want 600mg test


Sounds reasonable enough to me, you rekon its ok to have these in the same barrel or better splitting ?? will be the ar5e cheekes bearing the brunt of it lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

500+mg of test


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Ok before i start i will warn you i have NO experience using it, but i will just tell you as much as i know from what knowledge i have gained from this board over the last few months.
> 
> The dosage of tren usually varies depending on which you use, for tren enanthate dosage varies from 150-300mg a week whereas tren acetate dosages ranges from 100-300mg a week but requires daily injection whereas enanthate requires a weekly injection. This is due to the different esters in the AAS, the difference means that when using Tren A it is a fast acting ester which means you will start seeing results quicker and i don't think it is as toxic on the liver (dont quote me on that). Tren E however is a long lasting ester which means you only have to inject once a week but means results will start to show later on in the cycle.
> 
> ...


Lot of good advice there mate thanks ! a lot of what you said is kind of backing up most of what i have been reading over, thats gota be a good thing anyway


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

400mg tren with 1000 test 10 weeks tren 12 weeks test


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the info guys, much appreciated !


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

1000mg test with 500mg tren could only manage 8 weeks. , paranoid, grumpy and not enough sleep.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i did tren e 300ew and test e 500 ew, even that was too much tren for me! dont like the stuff!


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> i did tren e 300ew and test e 500 ew, even that was too much tren for me! dont like the stuff!


What didnt you like? ie what bad sides did you get?


----------



## bigchez (Aug 4, 2015)

i am 357lbs i was 380 and i been diet a while but having trouble i am gonna be starting tes 300 and tren 300 soon need help i am first time user i am worried about how it will affect my health a buddy of mine recommended me running the tes 300 a week before i started the tren 300 i plan on doing a dose every 3 days i just need some info on everything if someone can message me and help me out that be great


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tren enanthate is a bit easier to live with. Ace sides are more pronounced (for me anyway) and requires jabbing every other day.

My first tren cycle was 300mg tren e - 750mg test (omnadren). 10 weeks is a long time on tren. Some give up way before then. 

Sides are quite intense for the first couple of weeks, but strangely enough they get easier to live with as the cycle goes on.

Lack of sleep is the biggest pain when running tren. Acne, nightmares, being a moody bastard I can live with - but that feeling of being completely exhausted and not being able to get to sleep is so frustrating. Waking up in the morning more tired that when you went to bed. It drains you. And f**ks relationships.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

DILLZ said:


> Ok before i start i will warn you i have NO experience using it, but i will just tell you as much as i know from what knowledge i have gained from this board over the last few months.
> 
> The dosage of tren usually varies depending on which you use, for tren enanthate dosage varies from 150-300mg a week whereas tren acetate dosages ranges from 100-300mg a week but requires daily injection whereas enanthate requires a weekly injection. This is due to the different esters in the AAS, the difference means that when using Tren A it is a fast acting ester which means you will start seeing results quicker and i don't think it is as toxic on the liver (dont quote me on that). Tren E however is a long lasting ester which means you only have to inject once a week but means results will start to show later on in the cycle.
> 
> ...


This is why people who haven't used tren shouldn't comment on it - so many myths and "bro-science" surrounding it.

Many people run low test/high tren. And report much less in the way of sides.

"Safe" ratio is BS. You won't melt if you run less test than tren.


----------



## bigchez (Aug 4, 2015)

ok cool my buddy said run a little more tes than tren i gotta do somethi ng i can live with side effects as long as its nit death lol


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I just use 1:1.


----------



## bigchez (Aug 4, 2015)

how fast will i see result my wife cheated i have time so why not use it in the gym to get my life straight so i plan on being in there once in the morning and once after i get off work


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Tren e and test e 250mg will do you fine

I get far less sides from equal or lower test

Don't underestimate the power of tren, gains out the wazooo

Sides can be rough


----------



## bigchez (Aug 4, 2015)

if i gotta smoke some pot or something to keep me level headed or calm idc i can but i seen a boy like me go in on one cycle and came out like the huilk

and im 23 yrs old so im young enough im hoping my body will recover nice


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I ran 300mg of tren for 15 weeks on 2nd cycle, ran with 300 test and mast also.

Next bulk I'll be using test at 250/300mg a week and tren at 500-600mg see how that goes.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tren + cheating wife

@banzi the trolls are out again


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Think I did 300mg tri tren on my first run with it, was PC, didnt see many sides.

Next few runs i did 700mg test prop, 700mg mast prop, 700mg tren ace, and that was fantastic, i don't get sides from gear / tren particularly besides hair loss.

Skin clears up on cycle if anything. 

Would recommend 300mg/week is a good dosage to see benefits whilst keeping sides under control, but for some 300mg gives them mad insomnia and sweats.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Ive just finished my first tren cycle. I used test e at 250mg pw then added tren a for approximately 8weeks. Started off at 0.5mg eod for 2weeks then 0.75mg for 3weeks and ended up at 1mg eod for the final 3 weeks. Only real sides I got were acid reflux, lethargy and slight increase in temper although a lot of that could be down to the fact is running <100g carbs and a 500-600 cal deficit lol


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tried high test low tren, 1:1 and low test high tren, felt loads better higher tren, but could wait to see the back of it after 12 weeks whole body felt dirty.

On another note found out why it didnt pass the testing phase in humans, something to do with it attacking the bodies immune system and thats why you get the orange/brown piss


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

More Test 
Halve Tren 
For me


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> Tried high test low tren, 1:1 and low test high tren, felt loads better higher tren, but could wait to see the back of it after 12 weeks whole body felt dirty.
> 
> On another note found out why it didnt pass the testing phase in humans, something to do with it attacking the bodies immune system and thats why you get the orange/brown piss


I get that alot on tren really dark golden piss makes you think you're dehydrated


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ballie said:


> I think you will find most say x 2 test to tren, so if you go in at 300mg tren you want 600mg test


2:1 test-tren turns me into an angry ars*hole.

2:1 tren-test is far better, 1:1 at most IMO.

I recently ran 300mg test-e with 450mg tren A and it was a pretty cracking cycle with manageable sides, my first time around I ran 750mg test e with 400mg tren-e and it was horrid.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I love tren ace. Tren e just doesn't do it for me even at much higher dosages. For some reason it's just not the same.

As for test dosage I was always preaching low test and high tren. This was effective at keeping side-effects at bay. Rarely needed caber or AI. Libido was somewhat s**t though compared to same dosage of test alone. Now I'm on 2x test and 1x tren. I feel much better. I'm more watery, it's hard to get the AI dose right - if I don't I'll have estrogen related side effects which in turn cause prolactin related sides. I hate this part of the game. Taking too little or too much of something and your dick doesn't work. However if everything is dosed correctly I feel amazing and turn into a rapist.


----------

